# There’s a reason men are not attracted to fat women



## Shiversblood (Apr 28, 2020)

Listen up everyone, I have some information that I must explain to you. There is actually a biological and ancient reason why men are not sexually attracted to fat women. A reason that goes back to even before the days of the Bible. When a woman is fat, that sends a man a biological signal and sign, it tells him, that this woman is unhealthy. And there’s more to it. When a woman is unhealthy, there is a higher chance that she will not be able to survive child birth and may die while giving birth to a child. A unhealthy woman is a bad choice to have a baby with, because if the woman dies during childbirth due to being unhealthy then she can’t take care of the baby and also can’t have additional babies with the man. The role of a woman is to have babies, and take care of these babies. The role of the man is to go out and hunt and look for food to provide for the woman and children and himself. So as a result, it is not men’s fault that they are naturally not sexually attracted to fat women as much as they are attracted to healthy woman who are a healthy weight. So don’t be mad at men, its just simply natural biological


----------



## Revo (Apr 28, 2020)

Welcome back to the farms ,@Shiversblood !


----------



## Tetra (Apr 28, 2020)

Oh my god its so clear now, why didn't I consider that!

Thank you shiversblood, you're the greatest philosopher king the farms has seen.


----------



## Tookie (Apr 28, 2020)

They also smell funny and groceries get pretty expensive when they eat that much.


----------



## #KillAllPedos (Apr 28, 2020)

Also, they smell, and they sweat a lot. They are fucking disgusting.


----------



## Rokko (Apr 28, 2020)

Shocking, but true.


----------



## JambledUpWords (Apr 28, 2020)

I’m fat and this is why nobody wants to have sex with me.


----------



## Cast Iron Pan (Apr 28, 2020)

I wonder if there's some connection between my impotence and my insatiable lust for fat women.


----------



## Fanatical Pragmatist (Apr 28, 2020)

Can't tell if trolling or serious.

But fatties are gross, and there is nothing wrong with healthy guys who don't want to date fat women (or healthy women who don't date fat dudes).


----------



## TitoBurrito (Apr 28, 2020)

women dont like fat men either so


----------



## crapstream (Apr 28, 2020)

some fatties are hot


----------



## Absolute Brainlet (Apr 28, 2020)

Buh-buh-but muh #HealthyAtAnySize!!!!


----------



## Celebrate Nite (Apr 28, 2020)

Tookie said:


> They also smell funny



^This a thousand times!  How the fuck are they not self-aware of this shit?!  One of my pet-peeves is being around someone that smells really fucking bad.  I always go out of my way every morning before I head out the door to smell really good with deoderant and/or cologne (CK One... haven't found anything that smells better than this).  You'd think with all the nice fruity/flowery smelly shit that are sold all over the place for women that fat chicks would be on top of that shit like white on rice.


----------



## hotcheetospuffs (Apr 28, 2020)

This is the same reason women don't like short bald men.


----------



## Pitere pit (Apr 28, 2020)

And fatty-mcfatties have the worst pussy, imagine that smell, years of not reaching out to clean her folds, Jesus Christ.
Imagine being fat in the 20s, with access to information about stopping being fat, diets, and workouts, also, apps that help you. 
This post was made by the skinny gang.


----------



## Crass_and_Champ (Apr 28, 2020)

Is that why Mr. Magenta was driven into the anus of Trent? Did he have a girlfriend who got really fat on him or something?


----------



## The Pink Panther (Apr 28, 2020)

>tfw a Shivers shitpost actually makes sense



Spoiler: IMAGE


----------



## No Exit (Apr 28, 2020)

Sure, but they're easy though and nothing wrong with a bit of cushion for the pushin.


----------



## Starving Autist (Apr 28, 2020)

Fat people are gross and they should be publicly shamed and ridiculed until they stop being fat and gross.


----------



## A shitty ass clover (Apr 28, 2020)

fat women have the tightest pussy.


----------



## formershroomeryuser (Apr 28, 2020)

Crass_and_Champ said:


> Is that why Mr. Magenta was driven into the anus of Trent? Did he have a girlfriend who got really fat on him or something?



Mr Magenta's gf got so fat one day he was like "fuck it" and penetrated the anus of a man named Trent. Once he tried the anus of Trent he never needed his fat gf again and has since been slamming cock in the anus of Trent. Hella informative


----------



## not william stenchever (Apr 28, 2020)

By Jove, he's right


----------



## Guts Gets Some (Apr 28, 2020)

There's a difference in my mind to fat (IE, morbidly obese) vs just average. I have zero qualms with the latter, and if I just really loved her, I'd probably even be okay with the former too.


----------



## formershroomeryuser (Apr 28, 2020)

Guts Gets Some said:


> There's a difference in my mind to fat (IE, morbidly obese) vs just average. I have zero qualms with the latter, and if I just really loved her, I'd probably even be okay with the former too.



Fat is one thing. No one can pick their body type. Some women just hold on to a little more. If she loves herself though she will really really try and take care of her heart. If she is 350 pounds and cannot walk around the block and stop eating pop tarts to just burn off 20 pounds the bitch ain't worth it LOL

But yeah obviously not everyone can look like Natalie Portman. I actually like the slightly overweight girls willing to burn off just a few extra pounds to look good. They look better in their thin weight then girls that naturally are thin but have un natural weight ratio because they eat like pigs and just have a fast metabolism. Basically: you can tell when a girl takes care of herself to when its blind luck. And age is a huge deciding factor. Man girls really friggin age in a way men kind of don't. A girl can look fantastic at 30 with the face of Margot Robbie super good face and tight body then 15 years later at age 45 look as old as Hillary Clinton. Women must really take care or face consequences. Real talk


----------



## TerribleIdeas™ (Apr 28, 2020)

JambledUpWords said:


> I’m fat and this is why nobody wants to have sex with me.



Dear Feeder would jizz in your general direction, he likes big and juicy.


----------



## Leonard Helplessness (Apr 28, 2020)

Overly large breasts also become less functional because all the fat obstructs and squashes the mammary glands.  Fat tits are nice only up to a point; men are turned on by a woman who looks like she could nourish his kids but there’s an upper limit to the practicality.


----------



## Niggaplease (Apr 28, 2020)

but what about countries that fatten their women up like cattle? like I care though. I live for hedonism not for men.


----------



## Pissmaster (Apr 28, 2020)

Niggaplease said:


> but what about countries that fatten their women up like cattle? like I care though. I live for hedonism not for men.


Absolute degeneracy and filth


----------



## Niggaplease (Apr 28, 2020)

Pissmaster said:


> Absolute degeneracy and filth


nah more like stopped giving a shit and playing the game. it's not like I fucking bring BBC every night to fuck in front of my beta or pretend I'm two. more like bitch if you ain't pulling your weight than take your whiney incel ass and fuck off. If anything what got me into camming was my abusive prick of an ex, what got me out was learning not giving a fuck and doing what I want to do with my life comes first. 
see beta men can be tamed; Chad's can't. Betas can be an asset; Chad's can not. I don't fucking disrespect my beta I'm not like that, I spend good majority of my income feeding him and keeping up with his video game habit in exchange for getting off his ass and actually working. point is hedonism or self interest will come first as a natural part to me because I'm not letting anyone put me in a position to be abused again. Even if I have to wear the pants and play mommy gf to some simple minded man baby.


----------



## Wraith (Apr 28, 2020)

And this is why it's okay for a man to be fat, although it's unattractive. Women subconsciously know that fat is abundance, but if that abundance isn't followed through by a fabulous lifestyle, then it's just an out of control fat guy. Fat guys with wealth can still lay hot chicks at times. Fat women who are wealthy, not so much, and then they complain about men needing to "man up" and live up to their expectations.

Also fat chicks are a bad bet because if a bitch is fat, she'll raise your offspring to be out of control and in an unhealthy lifestyle. Fat chick kill kids' futures.
This is also why I agree with a lot of guys who don't like flat chested or small chested chicks. Internally it lets you they can't take care of a kid because without nice hooters, how ya gonna breast feed them? May not be 100%, but similar idea.
If fat was beautiful or marketable the jews who own the pron industries would have a lot more fetish films with chunky chicks, but it's still and always will be a fetish for a minute part of society. You don't see men making female AI for those real dolls or whatever and the dolls be realistically fat and looking like she just shopped at Walmart ten minutes ago.


----------



## Doctor Placebo (Apr 28, 2020)

Fatties are gross and will crush you to death during sex.


----------



## Sperger King (Apr 28, 2020)

A shitty ass clover said:


> fat women have the tightest pussy.


Too bad you have to play cave explorer and dig though 7 layers of fat to even find said pussy


Doctor Placebo said:


> Fatties are gross and will crush you to death during sex.


I mean, some guys are in to that


----------



## Shiversblood (Apr 29, 2020)

I made this thread because, Tess Holiday really makes me angry. She is in the fat acceptance movement and she encourages people (women in particular) to gain massive amounts of weight. She says stuff like don’t worry about how much weight you gain. Really she just wants people to gain weight because she can’t lose weight herself. Misery loves company.


----------



## JambledUpWords (Apr 29, 2020)

Shiversblood said:


> I made this thread because, Tess Holiday really makes me angry. She is in the fat acceptance movement and she encourages people (women in particular) to gain massive amounts of weight. She says stuff like don’t worry about how much weight you gain. Really she just wants people to gain weight because she can’t lose weight herself. Misery loves company.


She makes most people angry. She’s also trying to delude people into thinking she’s sexy. Only feeders would be attracted to her. If it makes you feel better, Tess will probably die young due to her poor choices.


----------



## Shiversblood (Apr 29, 2020)

Also, the only reason I was even thinking about Tess Holiday in the first place is because, during the corona virus quarantine stay at home order Americans in the USA are gaining massive amounts of weight while staying inside all day. I guess because they stocked up on a lot of food and are now eating all the stocked up food right away and not getting any exercise from not leaving the house, and Tess Holiday is online saying things like people should not care if they are gaining weight during the stay at home order. I didn’t have a job in the first place I didn’t gain any weight from the stay at home order but I have been seeing so many people making posts online about how they are gaining a considerable amount of weight during this stay at home order. It’s a little bone chilling really.


----------



## the clap (Apr 29, 2020)

I prefer fat women, they have a harder time running away


----------



## formershroomeryuser (Apr 29, 2020)

the clap said:


> I prefer fat women, they have a harder time running away



I always had this dream I was going to meet a fat woman that no one wanted then make her exercise and become thin and she would turn out to be beautiful and would love me because no one else had realised this fact I discovered. This never happened. So I hate them as well. I hate them because they never allowed my true fantasies to come true. But its a good reason. If the fat bitch had loved me my fantasy would come true. So I hate the entire race of fat females. I guess its not a race. They are not Jews. But if they were Jews I would be like Hitler. They are just all useless


----------



## Shiversblood (Apr 29, 2020)

formershroomeryuser said:


> So I hate the entire race of fat females.



Listen up everyone, Being fat is not a race. Being fat is not a gender. Being fat is not a sexuality. Being fat is not a religion.

If a man was black, he could exercise every day and watch what he ate and go on a diet and he could do everything he could to try and get his body in shape. But no matter how hard he tried and no matter what he did, the black man will always be black. He will never be white. But if you are fat, you could lose the weight. The black man will always be black, but you could lose weight.


----------



## TerribleIdeas™ (Apr 29, 2020)

Shiversblood said:


> Listen up everyone, Being fat is not a race. Being fat is not a gender. Being fat is not a sexuality. Being fat is not a religion.
> 
> If a man was black, he could exercise every day and watch what he ate and go on a diet and he could do everything he could to try and get his body in shape. But no matter how hard he tried and no matter what he did, the black man will always be black. He will never be white. But if you are fat, you could lose the weight. The black man will always be black, but you could lose weight.



Running from the police with a tv under your arm is not "exercise", but sure, he'll always be black.


----------



## Niggaplease (Apr 29, 2020)

Wraith said:


> And this is why it's okay for a man to be fat, although it's unattractive. Women subconsciously know that fat is abundance, but if that abundance isn't followed through by a fabulous lifestyle, then it's just an out of control fat guy. Fat guys with wealth can still lay hot chicks at times. Fat women who are wealthy, not so much, and then they complain about men needing to "man up" and live up to their expectations.
> 
> Also fat chicks are a bad bet because if a bitch is fat, she'll raise your offspring to be out of control and in an unhealthy lifestyle. Fat chick kill kids' futures.
> This is also why I agree with a lot of guys who don't like flat chested or small chested chicks. Internally it lets you they can't take care of a kid because without nice hooters, how ya gonna breast feed them? May not be 100%, but similar idea.
> If fat was beautiful or marketable the Trump's Chosen People who own the pron industries would have a lot more fetish films with chunky chicks, but it's still and always will be a fetish for a minute part of society. You don't see men making female AI for those real dolls or whatever and the dolls be realistically fat and looking like she just shopped at Walmart ten minutes ago.


but there is fat porn...i mean just because not mainstream attractive, doesn't mean there isn't a person who wants to fuck it. I mean shit we got people fucking animals kids feet. point is if it exists there is someone wanting to fuck it.
I get people not wanting to fuck fatties, I get fat shouldn't be promoted as healthy. but I don't agree with shaming fatties. reason it just doesn't work. I mean


Shiversblood said:


> Also, the only reason I was even thinking about Tess Holiday in the first place is because, during the corona virus quarantine stay at home order Americans in the USA are gaining massive amounts of weight while staying inside all day. I guess because they stocked up on a lot of food and are now eating all the stocked up food right away and not getting any exercise from not leaving the house, and Tess Holiday is online saying things like people should not care if they are gaining weight during the stay at home order. I didn’t have a job in the first place I didn’t gain any weight from the stay at home order but I have been seeing so many people making posts online about how they are gaining a considerable amount of weight during this stay at home order. It’s a little bone chilling really.


we get it you hate fatties but making a long ass post on how much you hate fatties is as autistic as the fatties you hate. if a cow piss as you off this much it's time to go do something else faggot.


----------



## Return of the Freaker (Apr 29, 2020)

Shiversblood said:


> Also, the only reason I was even thinking about Tess Holiday in the first place is because, during the corona virus quarantine stay at home order Americans in the USA are gaining massive amounts of weight while staying inside all day. I guess because they stocked up on a lot of food and are now eating all the stocked up food right away and not getting any exercise from not leaving the house, and Tess Holiday is online saying things like people should not care if they are gaining weight during the stay at home order. I didn’t have a job in the first place I didn’t gain any weight from the stay at home order but I have been seeing so many people making posts online about how they are gaining a considerable amount of weight during this stay at home order. It’s a little bone chilling really.


Idk it goes both ways. I've actually lost some weight since I've been eating smaller portions and way less fast food. Then again so many Americans are being lazy fucks ordering Taco Bell delivery and cooming


----------



## Pissmaster (Apr 29, 2020)

Niggaplease said:


> but there is fat porn...i mean just because not mainstream attractive, doesn't mean there isn't a person who wants to fuck it. I mean shit we got people fucking animals kids feet. point is if it exists there is someone wanting to fuck it.
> I get people not wanting to fuck fatties, I get fat shouldn't be promoted as healthy. but I don't agree with shaming fatties. reason it just doesn't work. I mean
> 
> we get it you hate fatties but making a long ass post on how much you hate fatties is as autistic as the fatties you hate. if a cow piss as you off this much it's time to go do something else faggot.


You, drop and give me twenty right _*now.*_


----------



## Niggaplease (Apr 29, 2020)

Pissmaster said:


> You, drop and give me twenty right _*now.*_


girl push ups or regular push ups?


----------



## Pissmaster (Apr 29, 2020)

Niggaplease said:


> girl push ups or regular push ups?


Girl pushups are good if you aren't used to doing pushups, you gotta start somewhere. 

20 jumping jacks also work, just do whatever is most comfortable for you at the moment


----------



## #zzz (Apr 30, 2020)

I dunno how fat people are talking, but back in ancient times the hotties would've probably been considered...


----------



## Magenta (May 2, 2020)

​


Fat women normally have fat tits. I like that.
Fat women normally have fat ass. I like that.

Fat women aren't so bad. If you don't like them, i'll take them all.


----------



## Nephi (May 2, 2020)

#zzz said:


> I dunno how fat people are talking, but back in ancient times the hotties would've probably been considered...
> 
> View attachment 1264495


FTFY


----------



## byuu (May 2, 2020)

#zzz said:


> I dunno how fat people are talking, but back in ancient times the hotties would've probably been considered...
> 
> View attachment 1264495


Irrefutable proof that humanity originated in Africa.


----------



## #zzz (May 2, 2020)

garakfan69 said:


> Irrefutable proof that humanity originated in Africa.



Well back in the day weight was a sign of wealth and health, since if you could afford that much food you probably had the stamina to pop out many kids.  

These days high weight is usually a sign of a lack of impulse control or hormone/drug issues, so culturally it's less desirable.


----------



## Shiversblood (May 6, 2020)

I believe that there is something wrong with the food in the USA. People who live in the USA gain much more weight much more faster than any other people in any other country on this planet. In no country do any people gain as much weight as the people in the USA on average. There is something about the food in the USA, that makes people gain lots of weight, very quickly.


----------



## Pissmaster (May 6, 2020)

Shiversblood said:


> I believe that there is something wrong with the food in the USA. People who live in the USA gain much more weight much more faster than any other people in any other country on this planet. In no country do any people gain as much weight as the people in the USA on average. There is something about the food in the USA, that makes people gain lots of weight, very quickly.


There's a lot to be said with how America uses shit like corn syrup instead of real sugar in a lot of our foods. Many more preservatives than most other countries, too.


----------



## NyQuilninja (May 6, 2020)

Niggaplease said:


> Nah! More like stopped giving a shit and playing the game. It's not like I fucking bring BBC every night to fuck in front of my beta or pretend I'm two. More like bitch if you ain't pulling your weight than take your whiny incel ass and fuck off. If anything what got me into camming was my abusive prick of an ex, what got me out was learning not giving a fuck and doing what I want to do with my life comes first.
> See beta men can be tamed; Chad's can't. Betas can be an asset; Chad's can not. I don't fucking disrespect my beta I'm not like that, I spend good majority of my income feeding him and keeping up with his video game habit in exchange for getting off his ass and actually working. Point is hedonism or self-interest will come first as a natural part to me because I'm not letting anyone put me in a position to be abused again. Even if I have to wear the pants and play mommy GF to some simple-minded man baby.


Nigga what?


----------



## TV's Adam West (May 6, 2020)

They are fat and I would not have sex with them.


----------



## formershroomeryuser (May 6, 2020)

Shiversblood said:


> I believe that there is something wrong with the food in the USA. People who live in the USA gain much more weight much more faster than any other people in any other country on this planet. In no country do any people gain as much weight as the people in the USA on average. There is something about the food in the USA, that makes people gain lots of weight, very quickly.



I seem to like women that Don't Starve. Maybe its just me *shrug*


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (May 6, 2020)

the clap said:


> I prefer fat women, they have a harder time running away


Lol think again jk.



Return of the Freaker said:


> Idk it goes both ways. I've actually lost some weight since I've been eating smaller portions and way less fast food. Then again so many Americans are being lazy fucks ordering Taco Bell delivery and cooming



I love Taco Bell but I love the gym too. #torn

Ok I have a confession. I've lost weight. I had to buy new clothes. My arse is a medium now.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (May 6, 2020)

Fat women make big farts.



DocHoliday1977 said:


> I love Taco Bell but I love the gym too. #torn


Taco Bell also makes big farts.


----------



## hello FBI (May 6, 2020)

But what are men attracted to


----------



## Return of the Freaker (May 6, 2020)

hello FBI said:


> But what are men attracted to


The patriarchy doesn't want you to know


----------



## Niggernerd (May 6, 2020)

Thicc >>> fat


----------



## ⋖ cørdion ⋗ (May 6, 2020)

Niggernerd said:


> Thicc >>> fat


Thicc is the absolute definition of zoomer culture. It's "ironic" yet shows genuine interest in something frowned upon, fat women, because they're "thicc mommies" and not "overweight and mature in style with lucky fat deposits". It's up there with jerking off to Shadman. Girthy black women have been a secret pleasure to every kind of culture in the world since the Black Panthers were raving; how the fuck can't white suburban kids own up to the fact they don't want a skinny woman who cares more to strut  their ass than feel happy in the moment?

I've more respect for furries at this point. At least their association with the fandom is a confession of degeneracy. Meanwhile we got all these anime avatar nutjobs trying to do enough mental gymnastics to the point they can come to the same conclusion but through 8 layers of irony, memes, and Discord lingo.


----------



## Shiversblood (May 7, 2020)

Lol wut? Zoomers did not come up with the word thick. I been hearing people call girls thick like 10 years ago when zoomers were only 10 years old 10 years ago. Like 10 years ago and longer Black people be saying, “nah I said I like thick girls not fat girls”


----------



## hello FBI (May 7, 2020)

Nephi said:


> FTFY
> View attachment 1266988


  my boobs are nothing compared to those but 2015 A.D. doesn't look fat to me at all


----------



## #zzz (May 7, 2020)

Shiversblood said:


> Lol wut? Zoomers did not come up with the word thick. I been hearing people call girls thick like 10 years ago when zoomers were only 10 years old 10 years ago. Like 10 years ago and longer Black people be saying, “nah I said I like thick girls not fat girls”



Further than that easily.






In the 90's though Heroic Chic was the typical look.  There were barely any people in mainsteam with any real shape.  So much so Michele Thomas from Family Matters and Soleil Moon Frye from Punky Brewster were considered scandalous.  Her show was cancelled because she was getting too "sexy" to portray a teen.  (even though she was a teen)


----------



## Shiversblood (May 7, 2020)

Okay, let’s say you know a girl, but she is really fat. So you kidnap her and lock her your in basement and you only feed her salad. And water. Can a human survive off only salad. If not then for how long can they live off only salad? Eating only salad should in theory make you’ll lose weight fast.


----------



## Pissmaster (May 7, 2020)

Shiversblood said:


> Okay, let’s say you know a girl, but she is really fat. So you kidnap her and lock her your in basement and you only feed her salad. And water. Can a human survive off only salad. If not then for how long can they live off only salad? Eating only salad should in theory make you’ll lose weight fast.



You'd lose weight but become very malnourished from a lack of assorted vitamins and supplements.  B12, for example, is only found naturally in meat, so vegans have to take B12 supplements to make up for that.  Plus if you locked someone in a basement with no natural sunlight, they'd become deficient in Vitamin D, since you get that from just being exposed to sunlight.

I'm sure there are many more supplements out there that you need to not get some kind of illness, but, yeah, you'd lose weight on a strict diet of only salads, but you'd end up malnourished and miserable.  And since weight loss is all about changing your lifestyle, they'd just gain the weight right back after being released, since they didn't decide they were going to stop eating junk food altogether. And they didn't establish an exercise routine, which is also crucial. 

Just look into exactly what you need to do to maintain a vegan lifestyle for your answer.  I know it's possible, but it's not natural for humans to live off of salad and water alone.  So ultimately yeah they'd lose weight but it's like the worst possible way to do it considering how sick they'd get.


----------



## formershroomeryuser (May 8, 2020)

Shiversblood said:


> Okay, let’s say you know a girl, but she is really fat. So you kidnap her and lock her your in basement and you only feed her salad. And water. Can a human survive off only salad. If not then for how long can they live off only salad? Eating only salad should in theory make you’ll lose weight fast.



The real question is if you did take a fat bitch and starve her in a basement then she got thin and hot would you then fuck the shit out of her? Would you bang her and make her your wife? Or would you remember when she was fat and decide not to? These are the real questions to ask at the end of the day


----------



## Guts Gets Some (May 8, 2020)

Shiversblood makes me really ponder the big questions


----------



## formershroomeryuser (May 9, 2020)

Sometimes I go to different accounts on different websites and look back at posts I made months ago and look at a post and think to myself " that doesn't look like I wrote it at all" I think someone logged in as me again since I give so many people my password and let them just puppet my account. But then again I do get high as f*** when I go on these websites where people rate each other as autistic. So could be every Post in the last few months was made by me and no one else but me. Every once in awhile though it does astonish me. Like I realize I posted in this thread over five times. But then again I don't remember the last few days.


----------



## Shiversblood (May 9, 2020)

You are constantly doing that on the shroomery also, giving people the password to your account and letting them post on your account. You can be perma banned on the shroomery for doing that so I simply don’t know how you have been getting away with it for so long. It boogles the mind really.


----------



## The Batter (May 9, 2020)

I have passed this information onto the local black community. Large white women are committing suicide in droves now. Black men are now fathering their sons. Beautiful times!


----------



## Pissmaster (May 9, 2020)

The Batter said:


> I have passed this information onto the local black community. Large white women are committing suicide in droves now. Black men are now fathering their sons. Beautiful times!


Fat women are obsolete in a world where Trent can pleasure all men.  Fat women smell like rotting fish while Trent smells amazing every day.


----------



## Shiversblood (May 9, 2020)

One time a man was talking to a fat woman and she said so do you want to have sex with me and he said sure I guess but then Trent walks into the room he says whoa who is that she says oh that’s Trent Trent walks up to them what’s up guys Trent says the man immediately starts having sex with Trent


----------



## formershroomeryuser (May 9, 2020)

Shiversblood said:


> You are constantly doing that on the shroomery also, giving people the password to your account and letting them post on your account. You can be perma banned on the shroomery for doing that so I simply don’t know how you have been getting away with it for so long. It boogles the mind really.



Stupid post really. You have no evidence. But who gives a fuck about the shroomery? Constant racism flies there all day and here as well. The main difference is the favoritism on shroomery. Remember when that admin said "fucking try me Shivers!!" Then you got banned for not believing him. But then you got unbanned.

Real smooth. Anyway though. I just go to shroomery for Trent. Not for admins. Just for Trent and his anus.



Shiversblood said:


> One time a man was talking to a fat woman and she said so do you want to have sex with me and he said sure I guess but then Trent walks into the room he says whoa who is that she says oh that’s Trent Trent walks up to them what’s up guys Trent says the man immediately starts having sex with Trent



Trent does that quite often


----------



## Recoil (May 9, 2020)

Shiversblood said:


> Lol wut? Zoomers did not come up with the word thick. I been hearing people call girls thick like 10 years ago when zoomers were only 10 years old 10 years ago. Like 10 years ago and longer Black people be saying, “nah I said I like thick girls not fat girls”


I feel like the majority of contemporary slang - woke, thick, simp, etc - is just white folks lifting classic nogspeak.


----------



## Preferred Penne (May 9, 2020)

#zzz said:


> Further than that easily.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The thing about Soleil Moon Frye was that she had gigantomastia and hit around a 32F by the time she was 13. Naturally the network didn't want perverts ogling the monster titties of a literal child.


----------



## BIG BILL HELL'S (May 10, 2020)

hello FBI said:


> But what are men attracted to





NOT Sword Fighter Super said:


> big farts.


----------



## crapstream (Sep 3, 2020)

Do fatties deepthroat better?


----------

